

Robot Wars: An oral history of the birth and death of BattleBots  - ioddly
http://www.sbnation.com/longform/2013/6/18/4438250/battlebots-robot-wars-combat-oral-history

======
zombio
I was really sad to see BattleBots go... The only sport I could actually sit
through.

